# Can't live like this



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

Please help me, I just joined out of desperation. I am really having a problem with this IBS (mine is self-diagnosed, I have all the symptoms) and not only does it make me depressed that I can't eat like I used to, but I am also having social problems. My friends can't understand why I am "sick" all the time and it sends me into a panic attack just thinking about eating out and even going somewhere for a few hours. I can't sit in the middle of an aisle at school because I am afraid of leaving. HELP. What do you people eat that goes over well? And how do you possibly function socially? So far, the only thing I am doing is taking fiber which makes me feel better but I made the mistake of eating a hamburger tonight and was rewarded with a lovely attack half an hour later. Please...I don't know where else to turn. I am not even 19 yet and I just want to feel normal.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

KmeHi, I am the parent of a 15 yr old with IBS. Why haven't you been to a doctor for a diagnosis? Have you discussed your problems with your parents? It's very important to see a doctor and get some basic tests before you assume you have IBS. There are several conditions that will give you IBS type symptoms.That being said, what are your symptoms? Do you have any idea what triggers your attacks?


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi! First of all, welcome to the board, and I'm happy you stumbled across it. There is a lot of us youngin's on here, so you came to a good spot for support. When my IBS first started, I avoided a lot of social situations, going out to eat, and long car trips. I would get so anxious and nervous over absolutely nothing. I am only 20 and I would always worry about going to parties, etc, things that kids my age normally do that should not cause any stress. You should definetly take a trip to the doctor. Sure, its embarrassing to discuss, but think how much better you will feel with some medicine and knowing that there is nothing else SERIOUSLY wrong with you. We all have bad days. A good precaution I like to take a long with my prescription is Imodium. I just take the Shopper's Drug Mart brand and it works just great! That way, when you go out, you can be confident that your IBS-D won't be getting in your way. Private message me if you have any other questions. And good luck!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i am going through the same thing at the moment - i'm getting panicky about going out. i take an anti spasmodic but doesnt help the persistent pain, just decreases the chances of having a painful spasm which is accompanied with D. these are what frighten me and scare me about going out - they can strike at any time and you cant exactly wait an hr to go to the toilet, it's got to be there and then. what do you take on prescription pinky?


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Vicky. I take the prescription Dicetel. I don't know if it is available in England or not. I know it is not available in the USA but is available in Canada. It's something you might want to look into. I have found it to be a huge help!


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hello. Sorry I failed to mention that I have been to the docter twice and in urgent care once. I have done blood work, and taken stool samples twice. Unfortunately I am in "perfect health"...and my mother is giving me two more weeks on my "safe food" diet and if that doesn't work again then it's back to the docter I go. I have always been a worrier, and that makes it worse I think...so I need to learn to cope with the stress. I am just tired of not eating like everyone else and being worried about needing to find a bathroom half an hour or an hour after I eat something. I have only ever had IBS-D and it has gotten worse with the beginning of college...this might be due to the fact that that is a very life-changing experience. I used to only get it at high points of stress when I was around 14. Then in the last year or so it seems that food has come to trigger it too. So far I have been able to eat rice, macaroni, baked chicken, applesauce, rice cakes, etc. Anything that someone on a health kick would eat. Food just isn't worth being sick, but I need to learn how to function normally. By the way, Immodium is my best friend, but I don't like to be on it all the time because then it constipates me for a day or two which in the long run doesn't make me feel any better. So any suggestions with what I have written..PLEASE REPLY


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

That was exactly how I felt when I first got sick. I was around 15, and I thought my life was ver. Seriously, the best thing to do is get on medication, the RIGHT medication. If you aren't satisfied with what your doctor is telling you, go to another one. You also have to realize that regardless of what med's you may take and what you eat, you are occassionally gonna be sick. That's life! You just learn to cope with it in time and get used to it. I am also in university, and know exaclty what it's like to have to sit in the back or on the side rows in case I need to go. and exam time! 3-4 hours in a room where you aren't aloud to leave! I actually checked around campus and found a washroom that is kinda out of the way, no one ever really goes there, so if I am ever sick at school I go there. As for eating out, going to parties, etc. I have a couple little tricks: when in doubt, DON'T eat something you aren't sure will affect you. ALWAYS carry around a little package of tissues, because we've all been in situations where we go to a bathroom and there is no toliet paper! I also carry a mini-purse sized bottle of a cheap perfume (GAP Dream, actually) so if I am ever at someone's house and have to go I spritz a bit so the bathroom doesn't smell. I dunno, trust me you'll get used to it. And it helps to have supportive friends and family. And this forum is great too to turn to when you think no one understands what you are going through. Believe me, we do! Good luck


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well







I would suggest going to the doctor and seeing what else you can take, perhaps an anti-D that won't end up constipating you, because there are lots of helpful meds out there. You might also want to have your doc run some tests, maybe a barium x-ray or an ultrasound or have an endoscopy done, just to rule out all the scary bad things (not that IBS isn't scary and bad, but you know). When I first went to the doctor with my symptoms, he said he was sure I had Crohn's disease, which would have been awful. Not trying to scare you, just mentioning the fact that many symptoms of IBS are also symptoms of more serious diseases. With some tests perhaps they can also see what in particular bothers you most and prescribe you something to calm down your stomach. I know it's hard being young with IBS-- I'm 20 and in college, and cafeteria food does NOT go over well with IBS, as I'm sure you know. For me, it's been sort of a guessing game, wondering if something will bother me or not. I try to stick with things I have eaten before and not eat spicy foods or foods that are really fatty. It seems to be something that after awhile, you just accept and adapt to. I'm only just starting to feel comfortable enough to joke about it with my family and friends on the amount of time I spend in the bathroom and stuff. It's rough. I hope you're able to start feeling a little bit better soon. Try to locate a good gastroenterologist and see if you can find a way to make things a little easier. Good luck!!!!


----------

